

Microsoft, Google Take Maps in New Direction - tokenadult
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703735004574574241451320388.html?mod=WSJ_hp_mostpop_read

======
loginx
Could you please avoid posting articles that require a subscription to read
beyond the first paragraph?

~~~
tokenadult
I was reading it for free, and I am not a subscriber. But I appreciate your
suggestion to check for that issue more in the future. How following Google
links (as that link was for me) works for other readers with different cookies
set is an issue I am still learning about.

------
fatjonny
It is possible to read it for free through a google search of the title, or
other methods.

Some other methods: [http://www.labnol.org/internet/read-wall-street-journal-
arti...](http://www.labnol.org/internet/read-wall-street-journal-articles-
free/4612/)

